
Blogs Are Godless Communist Bullshit - ph0rque
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/12/blogs-are-godless-communist-bullshit.html
======
spolsky
I liked this post quite a bit, but I think that essentially what he's
complaining about is that bloggers write from their own perspective. That's
the whole point of blogs, isn't it? They're one person's voice?

~~~
nickelplate
He is also warning that their perspective can be misleading. Like saying that
Stack Overflow participants are the best developers on the planet, for
example.

------
vsync
Hilarious and biting. Well worth reading through the whole thing.

------
andreyf
_Paul Graham, the great grand-daddy of feeding bullshit to impressionable
young hackers for the sake of recruiting_

Had to laugh at that one :)

------
coffee
excellent post, thanks for sharing... what the post fails to zero in on (at
least state directly) is that all of these people are simply marketing. is all
marketing bullshit? i dunno, but that's what these guys are all doing...

